# New pen problem



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all. I just finished a Triton FP. I left the IPG nib on it.
The pen writes very smooth, but if I left it just 5 seconds without writing, it always fails to write the first 2-3mm of the next stroke. Is this normal? How can this be fixed?

TIA


----------



## Seer (Aug 1, 2012)

Same problem here will work for awhile and then when I need it, nothing so I adjust the ink holder and then I get the ink flowing again not just one but 2 of these.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 1, 2012)

I dont know if it is normal or not but I have the same problem. I am using an ink pump in mine and have to, after a day or so turn the screw to push more ink toward the tip. Very frustrating. I know the ink dries very fast if the cap is left off.


----------



## watch_art (Aug 1, 2012)

Check the gap between the nib and feed.  If a piece of paper fits in there fairly easily then the gap is too wide.  The nib would need to be adjusted so it touches the feed.  You'd have to take it out and do some creative and careful bending.  

Also check the nib slit.  If it's too wide then ink won't flow consistently to the tip.  Other than that I dunno.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2012)

Ulises Victoria said:


> Hello all. I just finished a Triton FP. I left the IPG nib on it.
> The pen writes very smooth, but if I left it just 5 seconds without writing, it always fails to write the first 2-3mm of the next stroke. Is this normal? How can this be fixed?
> 
> TIA



Did you also use the ink that comes with the pen?  If so, I would clean the nib and feed and use a better quality ink cartridge--problem will, likely go away.  The nibs and feeds are not all that bad---the ink--


----------



## watch_art (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yeah - forgot about the cheap ink carts.  Get a bottle of Waterman or Noodler's or Pilot or Diamine or something fun like that.  Private Reserve too.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 1, 2012)

I am using Noodler's Bad BLUE Heron Fountain Pen Ink -- BULLETPROOF--
 in the pump conversion. 
I will check the nibs/gap feed problem. 
I actually have some Heritance nibs. 
I guess I should rephrase my question to: is this kind of problem in this kind of nib fixable and is it worth it?.


----------



## watch_art (Aug 1, 2012)

oh - well that's why.  that ink is kinda thick.  either dilute with water, about 50/50, or use a different ink.  I love that ink but it is very thick.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 2, 2012)

+1 on the gap between nib and feeder!


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 2, 2012)

watch_art said:


> oh - well that's why.  that ink is kinda thick.  either dilute with water, about 50/50, or use a different ink.  I love that ink but it is very thick.



This is good to know! Thanks... and thanks to all for your comments! :good::good:


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Aug 2, 2012)

*A second question*



Ulises Victoria said:


> watch_art said:
> 
> 
> > oh - well that's why.  that ink is kinda thick.  either dilute with water, about 50/50, or use a different ink.  I love that ink but it is very thick.
> ...



watch_art: when you say that ink is very thick, do you mean All of Noodler's inks, or just that particular color? I have 2 other bottles of Noodler's inks in Sepia colors. I would like to know if I should water them down too.

TIA


----------



## Seer (Aug 2, 2012)

Tip is touching and no paper in between the nibs still does it and I use Private reserve ink as well.


----------

